# Why Do They Hold The Muzzles Of Dogs Ringside



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So that they don't shake or spin. If they do, the hairspray starts to fall apart. The biggest problem area is the back of the neck.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I do this and it is to not mess up the hair 

It is very annoying when you have put everything in place and the fist thing the dog does before going in to the ring is to shake its head.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you. It makes total sense to me since Taffy, especially, has a habit of shaking her head often. She seems to do it more when we are practicing ring work. All of a sudden she slows down and then comes the big shake!! I've seen other poodles do this in the ring too.
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

If you control the head you control the body.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and with so much coat on them it's hard to actually get them to hold still without putting your hands on them! The lil show lead certainly won't stop them spinning about if they so choose, nor shaking, but yes, holding the face is a 'safe spot' to hold without wreaking coat! Generally once they're moving it's less of an issue! haha!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_thank you all for your input. Is there a dual reason in doing this to encourage them to hold their heads up?
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _thank you all for your input. Is there a dual reason in doing this to encourage them to hold their heads up?
> _


Right. You have to keep the head up so that the spray up does not break at the neck. Otherwise the outline gets ruined.


----------

